# Stiltbeast corpsing technique



## Hoopah1972 (Jul 4, 2011)

Just awesome! I am so doing this! Thanks!

--Tony


----------



## Weathernut (Sep 4, 2010)

+1 +1 +1! GREAT tutorial and it is easy to do. 
I am already thinking on getting this done!
THANKS!!!!


----------



## boogybaby (Jun 6, 2011)

this is so awesome!
fast, cheap,  and effective, and soooo cool 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ........now i gotta watch it again to see if ya are wearing any pants hehehe


----------



## madmax (Dec 28, 2003)

Something to think about when using plastic and paint or stain together......DURABILITY.

This is just my experience of using paint and stain with plastic wrap, not corpsing but making wounds and textured skin (like in the picture below). It looks great when you first do it but I couldn't get it to stay on without flaking off over a period of a few weeks. 

If anyone knows Stiltbeast maybe he could give us a ideal of how it held up for him. If not I say do some test with the plastic and paint/stain before using it.

My problem with it was anytime I moved the prop, it flaked off. Also the prop I used it on was a moving prop so that could have affected it.

Seems like a easy and simple way to corpse.


----------



## billman (May 1, 2006)

Good question. I see Allen is a member here but more active over on hauntforum.

I wonder since it is plastic wrap maybe a base coat of krylon paint for plastic would help.


----------



## deoblo (Apr 9, 2010)

thats is awsome and way too easy awsome!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

RIDONKULOUSLY EASY!!

This is why I love this place, just when you think you've found the perfect way to do something, someone else comes up with an even simpler, faster, cheaper way to do it.


----------



## Nepboard (Sep 21, 2009)

Thats what I call a u-da TUT. YOU DA MAN!


----------



## Zombiegirl1 (Oct 22, 2007)

Fantastic idea. My corpsed bucky weighs a ton. I like the idea of corpsing out less expensive props bc its too expensive to do many buckies. 
Idea: how about using all those grocery plastic bags we all have piling up somehwere & shove up under the rib cage/and or under the plastic wrap. Might add to the wrinkling effect w/the plastic over the torso area. Great job!!!


----------



## Candee (Oct 24, 2010)

Great tut, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sipesh (Sep 5, 2004)

Thanks for posting that! This will be a real time saver... I always have trouble with the stomach area getting honked up, this is much simpler. I'm tempted to do this over a corpse I already have just to freshen up his look and patch all the holes that have formed in his skin over the years.


----------



## Zombiegirl1 (Oct 22, 2007)

I used great foam in my bucky. So I have a small amount of petrified guts in my corpse, then spray painted several dark colors. Its nice bc it adds more dimention to ur over all corpse. Just diff than having no internals or just a stocking/plastic coving the area. I slit the pantyhose * normal corpsing material for buckies, & added it in after corsping the bucky. I decided it needed a little extra something. Then painted. I only added a small amount bc the corpse wasn't fresh so of course the bowels w/be dried out/shrinking.


----------



## Zombiegirl1 (Oct 22, 2007)

Oh the plastic bags also come in handy to make a light weight body. U just take the bags & some good ole duct tape & start wrapping. It makes a really nice quick body for a prop, just add clothes/head/hands. About 10 mins or less. Nice & light weight too. U can take it apart & pack it too or start over the next yr.

As for the skellies for the stiltbeast, I went to the web site. They only sell to wholesalers so I dont know where to get some nice skellies like that for that price. Found some for 50. Thought that was expensive.


----------



## rebelxwing (Oct 7, 2008)

THis is one of the easiest and most accessible methods I have ever seen! I love the effect and the fact everything I need to do is already sitting in my workshop (no shopping required, double bonus win!!). Thank you so much for sharing such a clever and inexpensive technique!


----------



## rebelxwing (Oct 7, 2008)

Zombiegirl1 said:


> Oh the plastic bags also come in handy to make a light weight body. U just take the bags & some good ole duct tape & start wrapping. It makes a really nice quick body for a prop, just add clothes/head/hands. About 10 mins or less. Nice & light weight too. U can take it apart & pack it too or start over the next yr.
> 
> As for the skellies for the stiltbeast, I went to the web site. They only sell to wholesalers so I dont know where to get some nice skellies like that for that price. Found some for 50. Thought that was expensive.


Zombiegirl, I wonder if this technique can be used to corpse inexpensive Bluckies? You'd have to be careful to not melt the Bluckie in the process, but it would certainly reduce the skeleton material cost.


----------



## Zombiegirl1 (Oct 22, 2007)

That might work, although I like Stiltbeast's skellies better. They are a little nicer. Although dont think we can get a wholesale discount


----------



## clyparkr (Oct 19, 2010)

Any idea where to get some cheap skeletons?


----------



## Miss Phantom (Jul 13, 2010)

These are horrible but could be salvaged with LOTS of corpsing and maybe replacing the skull

http://www.orientaltrading.com/dangling-skeleton-a2-25_3519-12-1.fltr?Ntt=skeleton


----------



## clyparkr (Oct 19, 2010)

Nice I actually bought one of those last year and drilled out a lot of it and made it into a nice corpse. Might buy another


----------



## blackdogrdc (Sep 20, 2010)

Wonder if using a hair dryer on the heat setting would shrink the plastic and not be as hot to damage the prop itself?


----------



## Miss Phantom (Jul 13, 2010)

blackdogrdc said:


> Wonder if using a hair dryer on the heat setting would shrink the plastic and not be as hot to damage the prop itself?


I don't think the hairdryer will get hot enough, at least not without burning out the dryer itself. honestly, a heat gun from harbor freight is cheaper than a decent hairdryer anyway.


----------



## billman (May 1, 2006)

Harbor freight heat gun is $12.99 
http://www.harborfreight.com/1500-watt-dual-temperature-heat-gun-572-1112-96289.html


----------



## HallowweenKat (Sep 29, 2010)

Awesome results. Just may have to go to HF & pick up a heat gun to try this.


----------



## Nepboard (Sep 21, 2009)

*Examples of TUT*

Here are a few using this technique, I just need to detail the mouth and eyes. There are a few pics of one that I haven't applied a finish yet. The stain does flake a little if the prop is leaned up against something. I have two more that I am just finishing up and I am going to use Krylon paint on those. I figure if the flaking becomes a problem I will just wrap them with another layer and paint. I also found that I prefer using the 1 mill plastic vs anything thinner. Someone asked about using a hair dryer but it will not get hot enough. You need to really hit them with heat to get the plastic to shrink properly. At the end of the day I have about 4 hours and 5 bucks into each of them. An absolutley awesome TUT.


----------



## Spooks-Magee (Jul 30, 2011)

I am using this technique for a lot of things now. I also use it in a very well ventilated area! I use it to encase the unseen padding on my body props (under dresses). I am also experimenting with various thicknesses of plastic. I use a small wire to move and sculpt the melted plastic around eyes and mouths. I shellac my stuff after painting or staining as it will flake.


----------



## Nepboard (Sep 21, 2009)

Spooks-Magee,
Thanks for the shellac tip. It sure did help with the flaking.


----------



## Zombiegirl1 (Oct 22, 2007)

So where do the rest of us get the cheap skellies?


----------



## Fangoria (Oct 26, 2008)

I wonder if staining the plastic dropcloth before applying and shrinking, might give it the look you want, and then you could do a wash of the diluted stain over the piece. This would probably stay in the rececess well, yet may flake off the high points, but you would still have the pigment under the plastic.(?)


----------



## thunderchild (Jun 18, 2009)

This is exactly what I was lookin' for, thank you, this is AWESOME!!!!!!!


----------



## Rosetta28 (Sep 7, 2011)

Can I do this with a cheap prop from Big Lots? Will it still look right and good?


----------



## Hoodoo_Hermit (Nov 4, 2009)

Miss Phantom, Thank you so much for sharing this!



Miss Phantom said:


> I did a quick search and did not see this posted so I thought I would put it up. Sorry for the mispell...STILTBEAST
> 
> here is the link


----------



## clyparkr (Oct 19, 2010)

Ok target is selling cheap 5-6ft hard plastic skeletons for $40. I might pick one up and try this


----------



## clyparkr (Oct 19, 2010)

Just picked up 2 great 5th skeletons from wall greens for $30 a piece


----------



## firegoat (Jul 27, 2011)

I'm working on a couple wings and used this technique for the skin.


----------



## Hoodoo_Hermit (Nov 4, 2009)

firegoat said:


> I'm working on a couple wings and used this technique for the skin.


Man that looks awesome. What are you using the wings for?


----------



## firegoat (Jul 27, 2011)

Miss Phantom will probably use them for something. I just made them to show her what I was seeing in my head. I'm sure she'll stick them on one of the demons she's working on right now. I'll probably make another folded up set to use with my halloween costume. here's a pic with the other side. they are probably 7-8ft wide roughly.


----------



## James B. (Oct 8, 2009)

I corpsed a Wal-Mart talking skeleton (was a baseball vendor which was lame) using the Stilt Beast method:










I got the skeleton for $30 after Halloween a few years ago.


----------



## gothiccaddy (Nov 7, 2006)

I love this way of corsping. My brother and I are making a mermaid that way. Awesome wings


----------



## armor78154 (Oct 14, 2008)

*Drying Time*

Anyone experiencing long drying times for this method of corpsing?


----------



## Nepboard (Sep 21, 2009)

It takes a little longer with the stain but after a few days it was ok.


----------



## James B. (Oct 8, 2009)

The stain is a bit tacky even after 5 days but the weather has been humid too.


----------



## unklesatan (Aug 21, 2010)

I did this on Tuesday of this week. It took me about 45 minutes to an hour worth of active work (about 3 hours total because I was doing other things). i think this was the easiest prop I've modified/built ever. The stain was tacky for about a day, but now it's completely dried and I think it looks good... I recommend this to anyone that has wanted to make a corpse but doesn't have the time or money it takes to go the latex/cotton route. Total cost for me was $30 for the skeleton (from wal-greens) and about $10 in stain, and plastic (from Wal-mart). 














~ Bill
*******************************************************************************************************************
Check out my blog at Empty Grave Acres


----------



## armor78154 (Oct 14, 2008)

I think the other thing to consider is the type of stain. I totally missed the part about using "gel stain." I used a regular stain. This is probably why my drying times are so long.


----------



## James B. (Oct 8, 2009)

armor78154 said:


> I think the other thing to consider is the type of stain. I totally missed the part about using "gel stain." I used a regular stain. This is probably why my drying times are so long.


I missed that too, might be the issue.


----------



## gothiccaddy (Nov 7, 2006)

I made mine out of a bluckie and a foam head with hair. I'm pretty happy with the results. <a href="http://s1236.photobucket.com/albums/ff442/gothiccaddy/?action=view&current=DSC02311.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1236.photobucket.com/albums/ff442/gothiccaddy/th_DSC02311.jpg" border="0"


----------



## gothiccaddy (Nov 7, 2006)

Here is a picture of the mermaid my brother made me.
<a href="http://s1236.photobucket.com/albums/ff442/gothiccaddy/?action=view&current=DSC02314-1.jpg" target


----------



## Lurks in the shadows (Mar 12, 2005)

The durability of this technique was questioned earlier.
They aren't very durable at all. They're good enough to stand up to most weather, it's handling them that does the damage! 
Be careful when you store them, it's very easy to rip the plastic.
I had to redo one that I made several years ago. 

On the good side, it IS cheap and easy to fix them!


----------



## Samhain1031 (Oct 16, 2011)

I've been trying to reach the company to order some, but no dice. And living in Canada, I can't find those cheap Walgreens ones I've heard so much about. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Skarvha (Oct 4, 2011)

Here are some of what I made with this technique. Mine was semi dry almost instantly but a little tacky, were fully dry in about 4 hours. I used the gel stain he describes in his video.


----------



## clyparkr (Oct 19, 2010)

That looks so damn cool. I have to try this. I got two walgreen skellies


----------



## Miss Phantom (Jul 13, 2010)

This is a pair of Firegoat's (my boyfriend) use of the Stiltbeast technique for wings attached to my demon who is conveniently pulling a corpse out of his grave.


----------



## Terribletony (Sep 9, 2004)

used this method on a bluckie and it worked fine...just keep the heat gun moving...also i used plastic garbage bags instead of drop sheets...tacked it down with spray mount..and then wrapped and shrunk then dry brushed...similar to what stiltbeast did for his human pelt.


----------



## Terribletony (Sep 9, 2004)

*bluckie using stiltbeast method*

here it is


----------



## ElGuapoGuano (Oct 5, 2006)

Here is another WalGreens Skelly Corpsed using the Stiltbeast method. I also got the .7 mil plastic drop cloth and Stain from Walmart. Unfortunately I couldn't find the gel based stain there and was pressed for time. So I just used regular wood stain. I corpsed him Monday night (this is Thursday morning) and he is still pretty tacky to the touch...

View attachment 96815


----------



## clyparkr (Oct 19, 2010)

ElGuapoGuano said:


> Here is another WalGreens Skelly Corpsed using the Stiltbeast method. I also got the .7 mil plastic drop cloth and Stain from Walmart. Unfortunately I couldn't find the gel based stain there and was pressed for time. So I just used regular wood stain. I corpsed him Monday night (this is Thursday morning) and he is still pretty tacky to the touch...
> 
> View attachment 96815


Any idea what the brand name is of a good gel based stain? I'm going to try and do a quick corpsing Saturday.


----------



## deoblo (Apr 9, 2010)

Nepboard said:


> Here are a few using this technique, I just need to detail the mouth and eyes. There are a few pics of one that I haven't applied a finish yet. The stain does flake a little if the prop is leaned up against something. I have two more that I am just finishing up and I am going to use Krylon paint on those. I figure if the flaking becomes a problem I will just wrap them with another layer and paint. I also found that I prefer using the 1 mill plastic vs anything thinner. Someone asked about using a hair dryer but it will not get hot enough. You need to really hit them with heat to get the plastic to shrink properly. At the end of the day I have about 4 hours and 5 bucks into each of them. An absolutley awesome TUT.
> 
> View attachment 83834
> View attachment 83835
> ...


that is freakin awsome !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## imindless (Sep 16, 2010)

Here is mine. I did plastic wrap on a cheap old plastic skeleton that I got from Spirit the day after Halloween last year for like $10 bucks (usually $20+). Used a wood stain (which I am used to using because I used to do the snot-rag mache technique), then took some deeper yellow acrylic paint, while the corpse was still drying, to get a gross look and the green and dark stain together in some places made a green look which turned out well. It is pretty much dry the next day, with some direct sun light, tacky in some places. Ill try and take better pictures when its all set up and not in super bright sun.


----------



## Allen H (Dec 13, 2010)

Wow, really cool what you guys did with the technique. I dont hve any durability issues with mine (it actually strengthens the skeletons quite a bit).
Allen H


----------



## Nepboard (Sep 21, 2009)

All in all this is a great technique. Flaking of the stain with handling is a problem but easy to fix. I do not have tearing issues since I wrapped about 5 layers of plastic on them.


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 21, 2004)

This techniques is AWESOME! I must be doing something worng though. I tried it tonight on a paper mache skull I made awhile ago and when the plastic melted and stretched it obscured the facial features. Anyone have any tips on using this on a skull?


----------



## Miss Phantom (Jul 13, 2010)

My boyfriend tried to use it on my pool noodle rib cage and it squished it, so it only works with solid, sturdy things. As far as using it on a skull, get a plastic or plaster skull like the ones I ordered from skeleton factory.


----------



## fruitk8 (Jun 12, 2012)

You freakin ROCK!


----------



## Texas_T (Aug 4, 2012)

Howdy neighbor, over to the west of you, in the Mansfield area, that is really cool ideal and one that I plan to use this year. I have in the past used spray adhesive then sprinkled sawdust shavings onto the corpse. But I would have to agree with you that is really a quick way to set up multiple bodies. Good job


----------



## CoreysCrypt (Oct 21, 2011)

I used this technique to make my ground breakers... i love it! These I made with black plastic trash bags and painted them.
View attachment 128096


----------



## deoblo (Apr 9, 2010)

thats awesome you get to take out a whole color good idea asssss always !!!


CoreysCrypt said:


> I used this technique to make my ground breakers... i love it! These I made with black plastic trash bags and painted them.
> View attachment 128096


----------



## Zombastic (Oct 26, 2011)

I used the Stiltbeast technique on one of my skellies yesterday. 
I still need to dry brush it with a yellow to highlight the wrinkles and lighten it up a bit.
As it is right now, my son said it looks like someone's been skinned.


----------



## Miss Phantom (Jul 13, 2010)

Gooey and disgusting...AWESOME!!


----------



## Skarvha (Oct 4, 2011)

Zombastic said:


> I used the Stiltbeast technique on one of my skellies yesterday.
> I still need to dry brush it with a yellow to highlight the wrinkles and lighten it up a bit.
> As it is right now, my son said it looks like someone's been skinned.


The colouring there looks a lovely red colour, but the gel stains only come in browns, what did you use to paint it with?


----------



## Zombastic (Oct 26, 2011)

I used Rustoleum Ultimate Wood Stain & the color is Cabernet
I dry brushed it with yellow today


----------



## Skarvha (Oct 4, 2011)

Zombastic said:


> I used Rustoleum Ultimate Wood Stain & the color is Cabernet
> I dry brushed it with yellow today



Did you have any problem with the stain not drying?


----------



## Nepboard (Sep 21, 2009)

The stain will "dry" over time. Problem I havd was flaking off in areas where my ground breakers were handled. I bought rustoleum brown plawstic paint and touched them up in those areas. Worked pretty well.


----------



## James B. (Oct 8, 2009)

I am working on some new guys using this technique, still just in the stained mode


----------



## Madhatter00 (May 24, 2012)

Great tutorial, I gotta try this!!!


----------



## Zombastic (Oct 26, 2011)

Skarvha said:


> Did you have any problem with the stain not drying?


I hung it out in the backyard in direct sunlight for a few hours and it dried just fine.


----------



## EveningKiss (Sep 18, 2012)

Great turtorial I may need to do this at some point.


----------



## piratehouse (Oct 6, 2009)

On my way to the hardware store right now ! this looks amazing and it will be just the thing for the two skellys that arrived this week ! : )


----------



## Biggie (Jul 29, 2009)

I am in the process of making one using a skeleton I got from spirit, He is going to be tied to a post and hanging.


----------



## Zombastic (Oct 26, 2011)

Biggie said:


> I am in the process of making one using a skeleton I got from spirit, He is going to be tied to a post and hanging.
> 
> View attachment 134495


Oh man I may steal that idea with the post. I have another skellie and was wondering what to do with it.
Just today, my wife saw the uncorpsed skellie hanging next to the corpsed one in the garage and said 
"Now you know you have to do that one too. It's looks so plain when compared to the other one".


----------



## Biggie (Jul 29, 2009)

He is lashed to a 2x3 by his hands and feet, and I am going to drive a steel pipe into the ground and attach the post to that. I was p;aying with some new LED spots and I decided to kill two birds with one stone and get some some pics of how he stands(or hangs) now.


----------



## ryanlamprecht (Oct 8, 2009)

I absolutely love this technique. Clean, quick, and the results are awesome. Here is a link to my youtube vid. After my FCG, you will see my caldron creep using a Walgreen's Skeleton and this plastic drop cloth corpsing. I was so impressed with how it turned out, and I highly recommend it. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HVuixCghQGI&feature=g-upl


----------

